# Studio Fix Fluid vs Studio Sculpt



## xoebc (Jun 28, 2011)

Has anyone noticed if one causes more skin problems then the other? Studio Fix I've found to clog my skin (I still love it though regardless) But I was considering trying out Studio Sculpt and wanted to see if anyone broke out directly from it

  	Xo


----------



## MissTsa23 (Jul 5, 2011)

Actually, I started to slightly break out after using Studio Sculpt. However, I absolutely LOVE my Studio Sclupt. It's an amazing foundation. Maybe that's why my skin started to break out... I used it much much much more often than my Studio Fix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also, my skin does better in general when I use the MAC makeup remover before I wash my face, regardless of what foundation I'm using at the time. Do you use their makeup remover?


----------



## Rania88 (Jul 10, 2011)

I like the finish studio fix fluid gives me but it transfer way too much. Studio sculpt has messed up with the coloring. I'm usually a nw 45 or nc50 but both are too dark for me in the sculpt. And nc45 and nw43 are too light. I don't want to buy 2 foundation do I just haven't purchased it.


----------



## Edelmc (Jul 10, 2011)

I haven't used fix fluid but I use and love sculpt. I have very sensitive skin and have had no probs with it. If you are near a store I recommend popping in and getting a sample first- that's what I always do


----------



## xoebc (Aug 19, 2011)

I ended up getting Studio Sculpt and I lovvvve it! Such a gorgeous finish. Only dissapointment I have is that it doesn't last as long as my Studio Fix Fluid

  	Thanks for your help!

  	Xo


----------

